# San sớt hướng dẫn cách chơi kèo chẵn lẻ hoàn hảo và hiểu rõ luật chơi



## membo (10/5/22)

Kèo chẵn lẻ là một trong những loại kèo phụ phổ quát tại nhà cái cá cược trực tuyến hiện nay. Khác với kèo chấp bóng đá hay kèo châu Âu, kèo tài xỉu… kèo chẵn lẻ có tính may rủi đa dạng hơn. Cộng Đánh giá về cách chơi kèo chẵn lẻ trong bài viết *nhà cái uy tín 2018* dưới đây!
Kèo chẵn lẻ là gì?
Kèo chẵn lẻ là loại kèo mà người chơi sẽ đặt cược tổng số bàn thắng ghi được của 2 đội là số chẵn hay lẻ; ký hiệu là Even (Chẵn) và Odd (Lẻ). Chính vì vậy mà tỷ lệ chiến thắng của người chơi là 50% và người chơi cũng có thể đặt cược tương ứng cho hiệp 1; hiệp 2 cuộc chiến như các loại kèo khác.
tuy vậy thì từng nhà cái cá cược mà người chơi có thể bắt kèo chẵn lẻ không giống nhau. Người chơi có thể đặt cược chẵn (0, 2, 4, 6…) và lẻ (1, 3, 5, 7…).
Hiện nay kèo chẵn lẻ được nhà cái tung ra khá rộng rãi tỷ lệ phổ quát và thú vị. Người chơi không những cược theo tổng số bàn thắng mà còn có thể cược cho từng đội. Có 4 kết quả chọn lựa nhưng chỉ có một kết quả thắng cược bao gồm cửa Lẻ/Lẻ, Lẻ/Chẵn, Chẵn/Lẻ, Chẵn/Chẵn.
Cách chơi kèo chẵn lẻ tại nhà cái
Kèo chẵn lẻ có độ may rủi tương đối cao nhưng sẽ có một số kinh nghiệm chơi kèo này hoàn hảo dành cho người chơi.
Hiểu rõ luật chơi cá độ online
khi tham gia chơi bất cứ kèo nào, ko riêng gì kèo chẵn lẻ; người chơi cũng đều phải nắm bắt rõ được luật chơi. Người chơi cần phải dựa vào tổng số bàn thắng trong 90 phút của trận đấu; nếu như cuộc đấu chấm dứt ko có bàn thắng nào được ghi thì vẫn được tính là cửa chẵn. Cơ hội thắng lợi của kèo này khá cao lên đến 50%.
Thường thì nhà cái sẽ đưa ra một dừng nào ấy về số bàn thắng để người chơi có cơ sở chọn lựa. Vì thế hãy tận dụng thông tin bổ ích này để đưa ra được chọn lọc tốt nhất.
Nắm rõ thông tin của các đội bóng




Việc nắm rõ được thông báo các đội bóng cũng phần nào giúp người chơi tăng khả năng thắng lợi trong kèo chẵn lẻ. Những thông tin như phong thái cầu thủ; lịch sử đối đầu hay số bàn thắng ghi được trong các cuộc chiến gần đây; đội hình ra sân… đều ảnh hưởng tới lối chơi và số bàn thắng mà họ ghi được. Không những thế, các thông báo về thời tiết và sân thi đấu cũng tác động tới tâm lý thi đấu của các cầu thủ.
Giữ tâm lý tốt khi soi kèo chẵn lẻ
khi tham dự chơi cá cược không những riêng kèo chẵn lẻ mà bất cứ kèo nào; người chơi cũng rất cấp thiết tâm lý tha hồ nhất mới có thể đưa ra dự báo chính xác được. Đặc biệt là không nên nghe theo đám đông mà hãy có chính kiến trong việc lựa chọn kèo.
1 vài mẹo *bán tip bóng đá* chơi kèo chẵn lẻ khác
Với một số trận đối đầu trong lịch sử có ít bàn thắng được ghi; thường là hòa hoặc thắng thua với tỷ số 1-2; người chơi sẽ dễ ăn cược ở kèo này. Còn giả dụ những trận có phổ biến bàn thắng thì hạn chế chơi kèo chẵn lẻ bởi khó suy đoán được chuẩn xác tỷ số cuộc chiến.
Cân nhắc việc bắt kèo hiệp 1 với những trận chiến mà 2 đội mạnh được đánh ngang nhau; tỷ lệ hòa 0-0 sẽ cao hơn.
Kèo này có tính may rủi cao nên người chơi chỉ nên cược 1 vài tiền nhỏ; vừa đủ, nó sẽ giúp hạn chế việc thua rộng rãi.
Có thể phối hợp cược kiểu gấp thếp để cải thiện khả năng thắng lợi cho người chơi.
Vừa rồi là những giới thiệu về cách chơi kèo chẵn lẻ tại tip bóng đá chất lượng hiện nay. Theo đấy người chơi có thể đặt cược thêm các loại kèo phụ khác như kèo phạt góc hiện nay.


----------

